# fuel tank capacity



## The Machinist (Mar 6, 2008)

I've got an 85 king-cab, two wheel drive. I just purchased it and don't have the original manual. Neither Chilton or Haynes is telling me what the fuel tank capacity is, anyone know?
Thanks a million!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i believe it is a 15 gallon tank..


----------



## The Machinist (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks! I drove until the gauge was down below the "E", it took only 10 gallons to fill it up. guess my gauge is off by quite a bit.


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

My '93 2x4 HB holds 14 gallons. I put in 13.8 one time, and it was running out of gas going around corners!


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

My '97 4x2 holds 15.9 gallons, as per the manual.

When it's dead on E, it takes about 12 gallons to fill it up.


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, The Manual says the 4 cyl. truck had a 15 7/8 gallon tank. I just purchased my 93 4x2, and really only looked at the gauge as I was driving the truck home, the needle was below E, so I stopped to fill asap. The previous owner had really run it dry. Added almost $50 to the price I paid for the truck that day. LOL. I pumped in about 14.5 gallons. I didn't the experience of the the engine hesitating as the fuel pickup briefly sucks air, so I can't really speak of the capacity. I will say that in my experience it seems one can never put as much fuel into a tank as is specified in the manual. Even if you are filling it up to the level of the filler neck.


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

My truck is always loaded heavily, and sits a little low in the rear even with helper springs added. That may be the reason mine holds less, there is an air space I can't fill at the front of the tank.


----------

